# Trailer Tongue Storage? Anyone Done This?



## Dobimax (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi all,

23KRS, want to add 'trailer tongue chest.' Anyone done this on their outback? I realize I will have to maneuver the tanks side by side and get an ugly white cover possibly to cover them. If anyone has done this i would appreciate seeing what you've done. I also realize tongue weight ect... but its only for hoses, blocks and other little bits, nothing heavy.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Dobimax said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 23KRS, want to add 'trailer tongue chest.' Anyone done this on their outback? I realize I will have to maneuver the tanks side by side and get an ugly white cover possibly to cover them. If anyone has done this i would appreciate seeing what you've done. I also realize tongue weight ect... but its only for hoses, blocks and other little bits, nothing heavy.
> 
> ...


Hey Kevin,

Not sure if anyone has done this, but I have thought about adding outside access under the step tub and maybe under the sofa in our 23KRS just for that kind of stuff. It's tough in our Roo's - there is no outside storage for any of that kind of stuff.

Our tongue weight is so high right now with the bikes and all even a couple pounds would make a difference to us.

Oh - and


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think you will be the first. Take pics, we would love to see what you do.

Welcome also









John


----------



## Dobimax (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome! I think your right, I will be the first since the forum search didn't turn up anything.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds like a project worth looking into. There is not much room anywhere else except for the space between the frame and the outside wall on the driver side. Thats where I put a extra storage compartment. The hard part was geting a door that was the right size but I found one. The bin itself was made out of alum daimond plate left over from another project. Anyways the compartment is roughly 4' long x 18" deep x 10" high and works great for all that little stuff. Good luck with your project, post pic's when done. Kirk


----------



## 1STONE (Apr 22, 2008)

sounds like a good mod, post pics please


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dobimax









I just wanted to add.....










I know what you mean about the lack of outside storage on the Roos. It would be nice to have a spot to throw those last minute things into besides the entry door.

Happy Camping,


----------



## Dobimax (Jan 16, 2007)

Well I have the necessary parts now so I will complete over the next few days and post pics when done.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dobimax said:


> Well I have the necessary parts now so I will complete over the next few days and post pics when done.


I cannot wait to see them.

Welcome









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

not 100% what you're looking for, but I'm using the area under the tongue to store my WD bars. While this isn't the tool box you're looking for, perhaps it might give you an idea on what you can do.

All 4 pictures listed HERE


----------



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

I ended up using the bottom of the fold down bed in the garage of my Roo for hanging storage. So far, I have two 25' hoses, 30' 30amp extension cord, equalizer pry bar, stabilizer crank and the canopy pull down rod thingie. Everything is held in place with double sided velcro straps. Works great!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

JohnnyDangerously said:


> I ended up using the bottom of the fold down bed in the garage of my Roo for hanging storage. So far, I have two 25' hoses, 30' 30amp extension cord, equalizer pry bar, stabilizer crank and the canopy pull down rod thingie. Everything is held in place with double sided velcro straps. Works great!


Hey Johnny, I wanna see a photo of that for sure!


----------



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

OK, here ya go. I forgot the push broom is on there too


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks! Did you run out to take that tonight??









I'm going to show it to DH right away, I love that!


----------



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Thanks! Did you run out to take that tonight??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, my camera was full of pics of my little girl that I wanted to see anyway... so I just snapped that one real quick before I downloaded them.

This was basically my first mod, other than wheel chocks for my bikes.... so I'm just getting started!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mod idea on how to use that space. I do see a lot more empty space....time to add more stuff.


----------



## Dobimax (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice mod until you clean up camp, your hose is dripping water, the electrical cord is dirty and the kids are screaming in the truck as you carefully strap things in place? Then the dripping water and mud stain the underside of the bed and you have to look at that all the time. I look forward to hucking everything in an aluminum box, let it drip and be dirty as it will be and clean it when i get home or use it conveniently at the next campsite. The garage converts to a bedroom and transports the HD Road King so it must remain pristine.


----------



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

I've found this mod works great as long as you're not neurotic









Seriously though, the hose ends are fastened together... no runs, no drips no, errors







and as long as I don't camp in a mud hole, the cord stays pretty clean.


----------



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

Sweet mod. It's funny how some of the best mods are the easiest. Right now my closet is filled with these items. it will definately free up some closet place. I've been trying to figure out how to put a receiver hitch on my rear frame so I can add a cargo box.


----------



## Dobimax (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey HogaRoo, nice to see someone else who puts his HD in the mobile garage! And the dealer told me an HD would not fit, not possible...whatever. Fits great.

Any hitch shop will put a hitch on your trailer. Its a bit of a custom job. They told me 250-300, then you need the bike rack or hitch hauler. I may do that yet but i decided to do the trailer tongue first since all the hitch shops are so busy right now.

Ok, better get back out there and finish, post pics tonight!


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Oregon Camper,,, thanks for posting how you store the weight bars, my dh was just saying he needed somewhere to put those things when they are not in use.. this is a great idea. We just bought some fence post to do the back bumper to store the rail slides, now we are going to have to to back for this.. Is this the reg. size fence? 4x4?

Hogaroo, if you figure out a way to use that storage box please let us know.. that is a great idea..I hate storing hoses, and all those things that usually go in outside storage in my roo.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

brenda said:


> Is this the reg. size fence? 4x4?


Yep...standard 4x4 size.


----------

